# Peugeot Autocruise Horizon



## lablady (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been looking at one of these recently and quite like the layout, room etc. It is a 51 reg. Does anyone have any experience of this model as I don't seem to be able to find any details on the web.
Any details would be appreciated, . 
I only had a quick look at the dealers and didn't have time to ask them any questions
I cannot find this model listed on any website, does it actually exist?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

why not pm this member
chapter


----------



## lablady (Jul 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I see from the members list there are two listed but neither are subscribers or posters.

I can't say I've heard of this model before, maybe someone from Autocruise Owners Club (ATOC) can help, they have a website I believe.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am a member of the Autocruisers club, have only seen one of those models, similar to the Vista, having a rear entry door. they were often bought and had wheelchair conversion done. Maybe this link will help you.

http://www.motorhomes.mobi/Motorhom...923/Motorhome/Autocruise-Horizon/Default.aspx

cabby


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Good spot Cabby.

As you say, it's like a Vista but all moved around. Maybe that's the one that Lablady has seen? It looks like it has a good, wide gangway.

SDA


----------



## lablady (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you for the link Cabby, what a coincident that is the van I have been looking at


----------

